# Essential Tools for Smoking



## generalee (May 3, 2007)

Is there a basic list of tools one needs for smoking?

I have a Char Griller Outlaw with side firebox, 14" tongs, long fire gloves, 3 seperate thermometers, meat therm, oak, hickory, and pear, etc...

I see mention in several threads about the bear claw for pulling pork.  Where do you get this from? 

Are there any other essentials?  

I think it would be a good idea to start a thread and make it a sticky and leave it at the top of the appropriate category.

If this is in the wrong area, please feel free to move it to the appropriate.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

Lee -

I think it's a good idea. I would probably have put it in the general discussion area, but a sticky is probably a good idea for newbies.

I would add that you should aways keep a fire extinguisher nearby
a spray bottle to spray apple juice or whatever mixture you use
maybe a mopping brush
and lots of spices!


----------



## billyq (May 3, 2007)

I bought my bear claws on Ebay.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

I've got these big forks that look like pitchforks I bought from Pampered Chef but I can't find the link to them. They work great for shreading and carrying big meats. May have to just take a picture.


----------



## chris_harper (May 3, 2007)

i have a variety of spices; i use kitchen tools (tongs, knives, etc). i have a poker i keep by the smoker. i have my meat thermometer i always use. i just got new toy to use also- a save-a-meal vacuum sealer (rival brand).


----------



## generalee (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  Good tips.  I'll be picking up what I am missing

Maybe, I'll repost in the general discussion area.

Thanks Again!
Lee


----------



## domn8_ion (May 3, 2007)

If you want the true essentials, here they are: meat, heat, smoke. All the rest are for show. LOL


----------



## shellbellc (May 3, 2007)

slicer, saves sooooo much time for jerky and anthing else you need to slice a lot of.  
Bear claws, got mine on eBay, love em'
Thermometers - must have
Vacuum sealer - perfect for saving and freezing left overs.

Debi, I think you're referring to turket lifters...
http://www.nextag.com/turkey-lifters/search-html


----------



## oillogger (May 3, 2007)

You may want to add Pam to your list.  Pams sure helps with the cleanup of cooking grates.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 3, 2007)

U forgot BEER!


----------



## squeezy (May 3, 2007)

You said it best! ....


----------



## porky (May 3, 2007)

Welcome Lee,

Lump charcoal is helpful,neoprene food handler gloves for brisket/pork butt, lots of aluminum foil & plastic wrap(wide variety on both), assorted sizes of aluminum pans. The save n seal vaccum sealers are great for the leftovers. I am sure there are other items I have left out.

Les


----------



## payson (May 3, 2007)

Bingo! That's an absolute must! I also like my Pigtail flipper.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

Shell -

Those are pretty close I think my tines are a bit closer though. Grea for tuning briskets and pig butts!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Les -

How did I forget the wrap? I'm always running low on one or the other!


----------

